# Checking in.....



## PrivyCheese (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello there, its been a while. The last time I contributed to the forum it was two years ago almost to the exact day. Christmas eve to be exact. I started a thread but I see that its been "locked"........LOL I dont blame ya! SO I stop by once in a while to see what I forecasted in 2012 has basically come to pass. A shame really. Was such a great place. Must be super easy to moderate the place. I am still digging as is a lot of other people I know that used to post here. Some really great discoveries have been found. Sadly they are not posted here on the ABN. I still say the moderators killed the place. Great job! This thread will probably be deleted. But thats Ok too, The person who I really want to read it surely has. Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 22, 2014)

Good to hear from you, 'cheese.  Never understood locking a thread due to inactivity.  I enjoyed seeing an old thread added to when somebody found something similar or came up with new information on the subject.  I see that there's a poll for supporters on threadlocking, which brings up another subject.  I made a $50 donation about a week or so before the plunge was made to update the website.  After the change, it was announced that only donations after that would qualify you as a supporter.  Oh, well... Oh, and still lovin' the lite grey, face-offed, Gomer Pyle avatars.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup, it was me and only me, I take full responsibility. So "Click bang, what a hang".[] As far as deleting the post, no, not now, maybe I'll "wait 'til tomorrow". [8|] Maybe I'll just lock it but I'll wait for the period of time decided in the poll, perhaps it will be never.[][8|]As far as the donations go, I agree, it should have included the push for the new software but that's all over a year ago now also. One thing was trying to go back 5, 10  or almost 15 years ago to track who made one $5 donation and thought that they should have a lifetime subscription and who was more constant. [X(]Unfortunately the running costs aren't every decade, they're way more frequent than that.[]Love the old school smiles also. [8|][][:-][][&o] I don't know what some of them are but.... []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Question: When you copy and paste from the forum, is it only myself who gets a, uh, dancing squirrel picture suddenly jiggling??????????


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 23, 2014)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you, 'cheese.  Never understood locking a thread due to inactivity.  I enjoyed seeing an old thread added to when somebody found something similar or came up with new information on the subject.  I see that there's a poll for supporters on threadlocking, which brings up another subject.  I made a $50 donation about a week or so before the plunge was made to update the website.  After the change, it was announced that only donations after that would qualify you as a supporter.  Oh, well... Oh, and still lovin' the lite grey, face-offed, Gomer Pyle avatars.



    Thanks Chip, good seeing you also. Hope the family is well. may next year be filled with bottles!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 6, 2015)

I ammmmmmm baaaaackkkkkkkk! Only to say hello......Hope everyone is well here at the ABN..... See you at the bottle shows! Yes I am still digging.......


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 6, 2015)

We wish you'd come and talk to us, friend. ???????????????•??•???????????


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello ABN, yes every once in awhile the cheese stops around to say hello! Damn shame what happened to the place. Moderated right to almost oblivion. The paint job looks nice. I heard someone bought the site? Hopefully it wasn't that "Cow" dude. Well back to my rock...you know the one I crawl out from? I would leave a parting shot but at this point it would be like hitting a guy while he is down. The good thing is only about three or four people will read my post.....LMAO  bye!!!! Still collecting....still digging!!!!!!!


----------

